# Pelican ProGear cases?



## Perio (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello guys! I have a Pelican 1510 carry-on case, which is great as we all know. Recently I've seen a new line of Pelican ProGear cases on Pelican's website. Has anybody have any experience with ProGear cases? Any major differences versus regular Pelican cases? Thanks!


----------



## Andreas (Feb 15, 2015)

I too used a pelican case for my underwater camera housing, cables and strobes.But these old Pelican cases are really heavy. My Pelican case weights 9.8 kg empty. The biggest Progear case weights 7 Kg BUT its internal volume Is aprox 30% bigger and the Pelican textile dividers do fit precisely into these new progear cases. So i can pack some more stuff now...


----------



## Perio (Feb 15, 2015)

Andreas said:


> I too used a pelican case for my underwater camera housing, cables and strobes.But these old Pelican cases are really heavy. My Pelican case weights 9.8 kg empty. The biggest Progear case weights 7 Kg BUT its internal volume Is aprox 30% bigger and the Pelican textile dividers do fit precisely into these new progear cases. So i can pack some more stuff now...



Thank you. So, does it mean that the internal divider and lid organizer from 1510 would not fit into carry-on ProGear case? Would they be too small? Do you mind also share the price and the size of your ProGear case?


----------



## Andreas (Feb 18, 2015)

Sorry for the delay in answering. The 1510 is a small case. I use the 1624 for my underwater camera, arms , ports and strobes. The textile liner of the 1624 fits exactly into the biggest of the progear case + aprox 30% in length to spare. I just ordered 2 pf these progear cases and lets see how they work out. I will use them for my gear in an arctic expedition...lets see...electronics will be in my backpack


----------



## Perio (Feb 19, 2015)

Andreas said:


> Sorry for the delay in answering. The 1510 is a small case. I use the 1624 for my underwater camera, arms , ports and strobes. The textile liner of the 1624 fits exactly into the biggest of the progear case + aprox 30% in length to spare. I just ordered 2 pf these progear cases and lets see how they work out. I will use them for my gear in an arctic expedition...lets see...electronics will be in my backpack



No problem, thank you for your input  There are just few reviews on Pelican ProGear cases, but considering the difference in the price, I'd expect them to be much better than regular Pelican cases.


----------



## Botts (Feb 19, 2015)

I switched to HPRC for flight cases for my camera gear. Far cheaper, and far lighter than the comparable Pelicans.

I'll have to check out these ProGear cases though!


----------



## Andreas (Feb 19, 2015)

Perio said:


> Andreas said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for the delay in answering. The 1510 is a small case. I use the 1624 for my underwater camera, arms , ports and strobes. The textile liner of the 1624 fits exactly into the biggest of the progear case + aprox 30% in length to spare. I just ordered 2 pf these progear cases and lets see how they work out. I will use them for my gear in an arctic expedition...lets see...electronics will be in my backpack
> ...




I have seen them in a exhibit , they are definitively not as heavy duty as the pelican cases, its not these massive amount of sturdy plastic that the Pelican cases characterize, it looks like a double chamber system. When I travel I can have max 23 kg per case, but 9 kg is already the empty pelican box so I cant put much more in...so the advantage is definitively the lower weight combined with higher volume, I can get more stuff in staying under the 23 kg limit...I can tell you more in September after a month in the arctic..


----------



## RunAndGun (Feb 20, 2015)

The Pro Gear seems to be more of a line of luggage than actual shipping cases designed to protect equipment during transport.


----------

